# 11-32...Why?



## UltraCorp (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi,

My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. I live in WI and we don't have much in the way of hills or climbs except for the rolling variety. I don't think I'm ever going to need the 32T so maybe a swap is in order. What might serve me better? 12-28? Will a higher spec cassette (Ultegra) be compatible? I have whatever version of 105 they were putting on the 2013 BMC's. I may or may not race this year, mostly flat crits.

Thanks!


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

If you have a compact on there and just have "rollers" I'd go 11-25 and you should have no trouble at all. Even short hills at 6-8% wouldn't be much trouble.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

UltraCorp said:


> My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. I live in WI and we don't have much in the way of hills or climbs except for the rolling variety. I don't think I'm ever going to need the 32T so maybe a swap is in order. What might serve me better? 12-28?


It's kinda real easy - what's the biggest and smallest cogs you use on that 11-32? Get a new cassette with those cogs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

UltraCorp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. I live in WI and we don't have much in the way of hills or climbs except for the rolling variety. I don't think I'm ever going to need the 32T so maybe a swap is in order. What might serve me better? 12-28? Will a higher spec cassette (Ultegra) be compatible? I have whatever version of 105 they were putting on the 2013 BMC's. I may or may not race this year, mostly flat crits.
> 
> Thanks!


Nobody here can tell you what gearing you need for climbing hills and top end speed. You have to learn that through experience and take comfort in knowing that cassettes are a wear item so you can buy your next cassette based on the knowledge you gain using this one. If you never use the largest two cogs on your cassette, then don't have them on the next one. If you never need the 11, then don't have it on the next cassette you buy. Practice riding without those gears and see what you really need.

The downside of a cassette like the one you have is that your gears are widely spaced. You may find yourself in want of a gear that is half way in between the choices you have.


----------



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

I've got a 12-25 105 with about 500 miles on it I'd probably trade you, if it's 10 speed. Got sum big ass hills around here I want to climb, and 39/25 ain't cutting it. email me if you're interested - [email protected]


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ultegra 6700 cassettes are perfectly compatible with 105 shifters. Not sure whether it would be worth it, but with 6800 out now, you can get great deals on 6700 cassettes. I picked up an 11-23 for about $35.

I would suggest 12-25 over 11-25. You'll get way more use out of the 16t cog on the 12-25 than the 11t cog. Unless you need a 28t bail out cog, I'd go with 12-25.


----------



## UltraCorp (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for the replies guys, I have only had this bike in the trainer all winter so I haven't had real world experience with it. I'm just planning ahead, thinking of building a wheel with a power tap hub and thinking of getting a new cassette while im at it. 

Will 10 sp ultegra work with 10 sp 105 RD? Will the RD need adjustment with a different cassette? Sorry kindof a newb when it comes to switching these things out.


----------



## UltraCorp (Dec 8, 2013)

mpre53 said:


> Ultegra 6700 cassettes are perfectly compatible with 105 shifters. Not sure whether it would be worth it, but with 6800 out now, you can get great deals on 6700 cassettes. I picked up an 11-23 for about $35.
> 
> I would suggest 12-25 over 11-25. You'll get way more use out of the 16t cog on the 12-25 than the 11t cog. Unless you need a 28t bail out cog, I'd go with 12-25.


Seems we posted at the exact same time, I believe that about covers everything, thank you.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

UltraCorp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. I live in WI and we don't have much in the way of hills or climbs except for the rolling variety. I don't think I'm ever going to need the 32T so maybe a swap is in order. What might serve me better? 12-28? Will a higher spec cassette (Ultegra) be compatible? I have whatever version of 105 they were putting on the 2013 BMC's. I may or may not race this year, mostly flat crits.
> 
> Thanks!


12-23.

34x23 is the same low gear people rode on entry level bikes with a 42x28 small gear back when 10 speeds meant 2x5. Speaking from experience it's enough to get a fit rider over everything in the Colorado Rockies.

50x12 is half a gear bigger than the 52x13 Eddy Merckx used to dominate the spring classics.

10 cogs 12-13 runs 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23 which feels great on flat ground.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

UltraCorp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. I live in WI and we don't have much in the way of hills or climbs except for the rolling variety. I don't think I'm ever going to need the 32T so maybe a swap is in order. What might serve me better? 12-28? Will a higher spec cassette (Ultegra) be compatible? I have whatever version of 105 they were putting on the 2013 BMC's. I may or may not race this year, mostly flat crits.
> 
> Thanks!


In Wisconsin I'd say you can get away with an 11-25, 11-27, or 11-28. A 32T cog would only be necessary if you plan on climbing Alpe d'Huez any time soon.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I suggest riding around outside for a while with the 11-32 and figure out what you need.
There's no harm in using it.

I think it's great that you're getting gearing advice from people who don't know anything about you or the terrain you are riding. The internet is so helpful!


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

12-27 or 12-28 is my fav cassette for relatively flat riding. Haven't missed the 11t and enjoy having the 16t especially during spirited group rides. The 27 or 28 is still low enough to do some climbing. This is on a compact crank.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I like the 11-28 with a compact for flat florida roads. Probably go 12x28 next time

I am lazy and never have to bother with the small front ring this way.


----------



## sl2roubaix (Feb 18, 2014)

well im dam glad of that 32 and I could even go higher but then I am a special needs person ,badly damaged left leg and I cant stand up and push all my climbing is from pulling with arms and stomach and legs of course and ive done some intense roads that near beat me and in the end my knee just couldn't take it ,I was living in mountainus area and was doin 50ks a day untill even pain killers couldn't help ,now im back on flat ground but a few inclines that have 2 be got over ,in 5yrs ive pedalled 40,000 plus klms as I don't work and 7 days a week things start 2 add up ive worn out that many chains sprockets gear sets ,and when I go 2 bike shop and say gears aren't working again ,they look and say you've worn them all out ,what only done 5500ks on those and they say ya chains the most worn weve ever seen ,well put the best **** on im sick of this and they say you just ride 2 much o well just fix it


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

UltraCorp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. I live in WI and we don't have much in the way of hills or climbs except for the rolling variety. I don't think I'm ever going to need the 32T so maybe a swap is in order. What might serve me better? 12-28? Will a higher spec cassette (Ultegra) be compatible? I have whatever version of 105 they were putting on the 2013 BMC's. I may or may not race this year, mostly flat crits.
> 
> Thanks!


...why did the bike come with the compact with 32T? Ask the manufacturer, because they don't build their bikes to specific regions in the US.

You can put a Ultegra cassette... and since you don't have too much long hills to worry about.... 11-25T can work also.

What cassette is on the bike? If the cassette has a 25T cog and 28T cog... try riding them on the rolling hills... that can give you the direction you need to figure out which cassette configuration to buy.

Do you plan on getting ride of the compact crank chain rings? Thinking standard double?


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Changing cassettes is so simple and fast, you could easily swap them out from ride to rideas needed. I am a big guy and switched the 11-25 on my Bianchi with 50-34 compact to an 11-28. I can easily swap these cassettes out in about 5 minutes. Don't even need to adjust the rear derailleur. To be honest, I cannot tell the difference between Tiagra, 105 and Ultegra cassettes on my bikes. But I am an old slow Clydesdale. A lean mean racing machine mught notice a difference. They are all compatible and the price differences between Shimano cassettes is pretty small until you make the jump to Dura Ace.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Unless you have access the same sort of steep river valley riding I do (20% grades are common, a couple spots with 30%...which dang hurts to climb), you likely don't need a compact with a 32 tooth cog. I agree with others here....get out, ride it where you'll be riding and note what range you are using. Then select the cassette that covers that range.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

tednugent said:


> ...why did the bike come with the compact with 32T? Ask the manufacturer, because they don't build their bikes to specific regions in the US.


He didn't state what model of BMC he has but I know the GF's had a few options for cassettes. One of them comes standard with the 11-32.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> He didn't state what model of BMC he has but I know the GF's had a few options for cassettes. One of them comes standard with the 11-32.


Be nice to know what cassette (brand ) to know the cog configuration.

.... At least with the SRAM cassettes, there is a 28T, 25T cog... No 23T (can't remember if there is a 32t cassette with a 23T cog)

If the OP is fine with the 22T on the SRAM cassette, then 11-23T is also another option


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If your doing flat crits, I don't think you want to loose the 11 with a compact. Probably be able to do the whole race in the big ring, which would be nice.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

duriel said:


> If your doing flat crits, I don't think you want to loose the 11 with a compact. Probably be able to do the whole race in the big ring, which would be nice.



Most riders can't get the full benefit out of an 11 tooth cog.

OP, get a cassette that fits your riding style and area the best.

My new bike (on order) comes with a compact crank and an 11-32 cassette. Those are going to be ditched for a set of 52/36 rings and a 11-28 cassette. This just fits my riding ability and area better.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Just today I bought an 11-32 to put on one of my bikes...

It is a Giant TCX 1 Cyclocross bike that I bought for riding trails, in lousy weather, and when I want to just jump on something to do an errand. The gearing is a bit odd, with 46/38 chainrings and a stock 12-26 cassette. Clearly the gearing is close ratio and for cyclocross racing, which I am not doing.

Here in NH I find the 46-12 gear to be a bit slow on the downhills and the 38-26 gear to be a bit much for steeper hills when riding on the street. I used a gear calculator to determine that the 11-32 cassette is the cheapest and easiest way to get close to the 50/34 11-28 setup on my road bike without having to chase down other chain rings, etc...

I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

The 34-32 low gear really helps some of the local club riders when the grades get up toward 8-10% or higher. They can climb in an appropriate gear at a slow speed, instead of mashing up the hill in a 34-27 or 34-25.

I have no idea why they include the 11 cog (when used the 50 chainring, it does make more sense with a 46 big ring). An extra gear in the middle of the range would be much more useful.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

alegerlotz said:


> Just today I bought an 11-32 to put on one of my bikes...
> 
> It is a Giant TCX 1 Cyclocross bike that I bought for riding trails, in lousy weather, and when I want to just jump on something to do an errand. The gearing is a bit odd, with 46/38 chainrings and a stock 12-26 cassette. Clearly the gearing is close ratio and for cyclocross racing, which I am not doing.
> 
> ...


You'll be needing a WiFLi rear derailleur


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Depends on the location I guess. I live in two of the flattest most windy places and make use of my *54*/39 - 11/25 daily. But if I were anywhere remotely hilly I'd consider a compact w/ 12/28(32).


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

I spec'd my bike with a 11-32 but plan on putting a 11-28 on it when it arrives. That way I'll have the medium cage on the bike in case I need the 32 bail out gear for some of the really steep climbing events.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Where in Wisco? I live west of Madison and we've got a bunch of really steep roads out here. I'd say try the cassette you have before you switch.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

UltraCorp said:


> Hi,
> 
> My bike came with Shimano 105 standard compact crank set with an 11-32T cassette. ...!


Just a point of nomenclature. A "standard" crank is a 130 mm BCD (bolt center diameter - refers to the bolt pattern) and usually has a ~52 t large ring and a ~39-42t small ring. A "compact" crank has a 110 BCD and typically comes with a ~50t large ring and a ~34-36t small ring. Saying standard and compact is referring to two different things.



ericm979 said:


> I suggest riding around outside for a while with the 11-32 and figure out what you need.
> There's no harm in using it.
> 
> I think it's great that you're getting gearing advice from people who don't know anything about you or the terrain you are riding. The internet is so helpful!


This exactly. Everybody on the internet has an opinion on what someone "needs" but they really have no idea. They don't know what those "rolling hills" are. They don't know if you're riding into a prevailing wind up those hills. They have absolutely no idea about your fitness and riding style (whether you like to spin lower gears or push higher gears. 

Just go riding for a few hundred miles and just pay attention, after you're fairly fit, to the largest and smallest sprocket you actually use. Don't be shy about getting low gears (larger sprocket) - you should get what you really need and enjoy riding. I love low gears and never, ever regret having them. But pay good attention to whether you really need that 11. Like others have said, it's pretty unusual to actually "need" an 11t small sprocket even with a smaller 50t chainwheel. But if you use it, get it. The downside is that if you go with an 11 compared to the 12, regardless of the largest sprocket, you'll loose some sprocket in the middle and the spacings between the gears will be slightly greater.



tednugent said:


> ...why did the bike come with the compact with 32T? Ask the manufacturer, because they don't build their bikes to specific regions in the US.


Indeed. The main reason - in my opinion, of course! - is that roadies have turned up their collective noses at the traditional road triple crank in favor of the compact double becuase it, well, is a double instead of a triple. And the manufacturers and sellers have also promoted the compact double because it is a good all around crank and appeals to many who might have bought a standard double and many who might have bought a triple.

But the reality is, many who use compact doubles need the large rear sprocket to get the gearing they could have had with the standard road triple. So they're sacrificing nice tight gear spacing of a smaller cassette with a triple, and smoother front shifting of a triple for the kludge of a large, wide spaced cassette with a front crank with a huge jump between the gears which causes a lot more double (front+back) shifting and much rougher front shifting.

I have both, no big deal, both work. But the above knocks on compact crank drive trains are true in my experience.


----------



## yakobo (Aug 22, 2006)

Well said. More cyclist, especially those over weight and doing it recreationally, ought to try a cassette with a 32 on it. Like has been said, if you had a lower gear, would you use it? Plenty of folks would but they've never tried a lower gear setup. I walked into a new bike shop selling Trek bikes recently and was surprised to see a row of bikes with 12-30 and 11-32 cassettes on them. People are finally catching on. And, because of the reasons stated above, I think triples will come back. The new ones shift much better. I've heard too many cyclist say "I hate hills." I learned to love hills when I figured out that a 34/30 made them a pleasure not a pain. Yes, there are better conditioned cyclist who don't need it but you've got to figure out what works for you where you ride.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

My main road bike is 11/28 which has been plenty of gearing for me on even the steepest climbs. My new 'Rain / Winter' bike came new with an 11/32 (11 speed Ultegra) and its about 6lbs heavier, but not terribly noticeable. I figured the 32 was useless and would move to 11/27 or something similar when it wore out, however I did a climb on a hill that has some parts around 20% grade this past weekend and while I've climbed it in the 34/28 gearing before, being a bit out of shape from the Winter, the 34/32 was nice to have. I do think I will prefer the closer gearing of something different though, it's rare to find a hill with that kind of grade around here.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

32T cassette was a cycling life saver for me last year. I bought my Allez in 2012. Came with an 11-28. There was a route that I road that has a short but very steep hill that I couldn't climb. Tried many times...couldn't do it. Keep in mind I'm pretty out of shape and very heavy at this time. I gave up. Stopped riding...maybe 100 miles. I'm ashamed to say that but it's truth. Last year decided to try again after finding out I could get a 32T cassette. So, got the cassette and new derailleur and tried it out. The climb still beat me but I got far enough up the hill that I had hope. So I kept riding and riding. By the end of the summer I had in over 1000 miles and lost 80 pounds and could do 70+ mile rides without much problem...rides with 6000+ feet of climbing. Fast forward to now...new bike came with a 32T cassette which is nice as a bail out but so far I'm find that I can do most of the climbing I did last year in the 32T, using the 25T or 28T.


----------

